# 1954 Ford NAA Hydraulic Problem



## 1954-NAA (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a 1954 Ford NAA. I have had the tractor for 30 years and it was missing the hydraulic pump when I got it. Someone made a plate to cover the place where it bolts to the engine and had cut and brazed the lines at the back of the tractor. I decided to try to get the hydraulics working. I got a used pump and got a set of lines and repaired them. I installed the pump and lines on the tractor but the lift would not raise. I got and watched the hydraulic repair for ford tractors video before taking off the lift cover: 

http://www.steinertractor.com/VID18D-hydraulic-repair-ford-tractor-video-dvd

I replaced the cam follower pin, changed the rings on the piston, cleaned the control valve, unstuck unload valve and replaced o-ring on the unload valve and I replaced the safety valve with this valve:

http://www.steinertractor.com/FDS353-hydraulic-pump-safety-valve-assembly

I replaced the steel ball that goes in before the safety valve.

I put a hydraulic gauge on the pump and can see that I have over 2000 psi pressure when I raise the lift handle, but the lift will not come up. If the raise the lift by hand the pressure will drop when I reach the position that the lift handle is set at. So this part seems to be working correctly, when it reaches the desired level the pressure drops, even though I am raising it by hand.

I am not sure what to try next. I saw something about a check valve and a back pressure valve but I don't even know where they are located on the lift assembly:

http://66.49.166.42/VFTR/hyd.htm

Any way to just plug the safety valve temporarily to see if that is the problem? Any other troubleshooting tricks? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rshuttl (May 2, 2014)

1954-NAA said:


> I have a 1954 Ford NAA. I have had the tractor for 30 years and it was missing the hydraulic pump when I got it. Someone made a plate to cover the place where it bolts to the engine and had cut and brazed the lines at the back of the tractor. I decided to try to get the hydraulics working. I got a used pump and got a set of lines and repaired them. I installed the pump and lines on the tractor but the lift would not raise. I got and watched the hydraulic repair for ford tractors video before taking off the lift cover:
> 
> http://www.steinertractor.com/VID18D-hydraulic-repair-ford-tractor-video-dvd
> 
> ...


I have A draft that is doing about the same thing! Inspected the hydraulic valve, pump pumps, safety valve looks good and have looked at everything but the back flow valve! Did you find out the back flow valve on your tractor was relieving or leaking tru causing the draft problem? Just trying to troubleshoot the problem! Thanks for responding!


----------

